# Transferring waypoints



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)

I am taking delivery of a new Vexus boat next week, it will have two 10" Hummingbird Helix graphs, my question is will the 8 years of waypoints I have on my Lowrance gen2 Hds units transfer over?


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

I don’t believe they can


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

I know when I switched from lowrance to garmin, I was able to transfer all my waypoints using a SD card. Should be a YouTube video that would show you how, if possible.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Hmm long shot do you know what kind of a file is used in both units? Can you import and export files? For importing and exporting files what file formats will they except? examples of this would be like a " .txt file or .gpx or other file " .


----------



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)

talltim said:


> I know when I switched from lowrance to garmin, I was able to transfer all my waypoints using a SD card. Should be a YouTube video that would show you how, if possible.


Well the boat will have a Garmin echoMap Ultra on the bow too, but Im pretty sure the Garmin wont be linked with the birds.


----------



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)

Sonder said:


> Hmm long shot do you know what kind of a file is used in both units? Can you import and export files? For importing and exporting files what file formats will they except? examples of this would be like a " .txt file or .gpx or other file " .
> [/QUO





Sonder said:


> Hmm long shot do you know what kind of a file is used in both units? Can you import and export files? For importing and exporting files what file formats will they except? examples of this would be like a " .txt file or .gpx or other file " .


 Not sure with the Birds, I chose them because I like the topo view better than my Lowrance units. I will say the Lowrance units have SD card slots and Im 95% sure I can download info on to the cards. Seeing my boat may be sold this coming week I wanted to find out if I need to rush to download the info before the new owners hauls it away.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Yea, I would be proactive if I were you for sure. So, back to the data how can you get the data off your current unit?


----------

